# New to Site, DP is ALMOST gone, still dealing with strange thoughts



## Art (Dec 1, 2011)

Have had dp for the past 3 1/2 months and its been a fucking RIDE!! JEeez haha. Im feeling more connected to my physical self i still have lots of intrusive thoughts. Not sure if anyone can relate but i feel like I unintentionally think about everything in such a bad way, Is this normal? Any Suggestions? Because im sick of my counselor trying to get me to take something for this.


----------



## Antinatalist000 (Nov 29, 2011)

Depends on what caused it. If you got it from smoking then it's probably going to be a waiting game. If you got it from anxiety/panic attack though, I would try some anti-anxiety medication like xanax or valium. Both of those can really fuck you up though, if you abuse them.


----------



## Art (Dec 1, 2011)

Antinatalist000 said:


> Depends on what caused it. If you got it from smoking then it's probably going to be a waiting game. If you got it from anxiety/panic attack though, I would try some anti-anxiety medication like xanax or valium. Both of those can really fuck you up though, if you abuse them.


I think its more anxiety related. though i have had a couple freak outs when i was high right before all this happened, and yeah thats why im hesitant cuz i know that they can mess you up more than if i were just to ride this out.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

buspar, anti histamines and anti psychotics are all medications you can try for anxiety, none of these are addictive


----------

